# Impossible d'accéder à ma partition Windows



## bynyl (26 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

J'utilise une partition Windows 10 depuis un moment sur mon MacBook Pro mais depuis ce matin impossible d'y accéder. Lors que je redémarre le MacBook je n'ai plus l'icône du disque dur Windows, uniquement celui pour Mac OSX. 
En passant par les réglages de démarrage et en essayant de forcer le redémarrage directement sur Windows, j'obtiens un écran noir avec le message "No bootable device found".

La partition Windows a l'air intact, j'ai encore accès aux fichiers quand je suis sur la partition OSX.

Avez-vous une idée pour refaire fonctionner la partition Windows sans perdre aucune des données s'il vous plaît?

Merci beaucoup,
William.


----------

